# Mod Rewrite Problem



## bomberpilotmp3 (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

erstmal danke, das sich einer mal erklärt hat und eine neue Community zu eröffnen. So nun zu mein Problem. Ich arbeite gerade mit Mod Rewrite.

```
RewriteRule show_(.*).html$ /show.php?id=$1 [L]
RewriteRule show_(.*)_(.*).html$ /show.php?id=$1&p=$2 [L]
```

Problem ist, wenn ich show_95.html eingebe, funktioniert alles so wie es soll. Gebe ich allerdings: show_95_2.html ein, übergibt er leider die Parameter nicht.

Der erste Parameter ist die ID die von der Datenbank in meinen Script aufgerufen wird.
Der 2. Parameter ist die Seite [Seitenanzahl, Blätterfunktion - show.php?id=95&p=2]

Hier mein Script: noPaste [Pastebin-Tool]

Hat jemand eine Lösung das Problem zu lösen? Ich möchte das show_95.html funktioniert und show_95_2.html funktioniert...

Danke euch, Gruß Michael


----------



## Gumbo (27. Februar 2008)

Die Suchmuster sind relativ generisch. Das erste passt so beispielsweise auch auf „show_95_2.html“. Deswegen solltest du die Suchmuster etwas mehr spezifizieren, beispielsweise:
	
	
	



```
RewriteRule ^show_([1-9][0-9]*)\.html$ /show.php?id=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^show_([1-9][0-9]*)_([1-9][0-9]*)\.html$ /show.php?id=$1&p=$2 [L]
```


----------



## bomberpilotmp3 (27. Februar 2008)

Danke dir, hat funktioniert. Mensch wenn ich euch nicht hätte, besonders dich


----------

